# The Reception > Sentiments Express >  Question Posed to Endurer

## Enigmatic_Persona

Endurer, my friend, I have noticed in some of your latest posts that your tone has drastically changed to more raspy and somewhat angry. May I ask what occurred to create such a change. Granted, I do not have the ability to come on often and am not a *true* regular member due to my work schedule, but the change worries me. If I am impeding on territory that isn't for me to question, I do apologize in advance and you are more than welcome on deleting this thread with appropriate consequences as deemed necessary. Just think of it as a friend checking up on a friend.  :Smile: 

Enigmatic_Persona

----------


## Endurer

Some people get what they deserve and I am one of them. I must tell you though that I am finally getting back on track. Thanks for your concern bro  :Smile:  It made me feel a lot better.

----------

